# Rapid heart beat?



## Matt-NM (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't quite figure out what the hell is going here? My heart has been beating rapidly for about a month now, no joke. (I am taking the ME PE in April). Can this possibly be nervousness this far out? This will be the first test I have taken since college (about 7 years ago). I guess people knowing that I am taking the test doesn't help either, since they will also know that I have failed should that be the unfortunate case. Like anybody, I get nervous for tests, but not usually this far in advance.

Does anybody else taking the test in April have a rapid heart beat this far out? (I guess it could be related to something else also, but this is what I suspected first.)

Thanks.


----------



## mr. smee P.E. (Feb 19, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> I can't quite figure out what the hell is going here? My heart has been beating rapidly for about a month now, no joke. (I am taking the ME PE in April). Can this possibly be nervousness this far out? This will be the first test I have taken since college (about 7 years ago). I guess people knowing that I am taking the test doesn't help either, since they will also know that I have failed should that be the unfortunate case. Like anybody, I get nervous for tests, but not usually this far in advance.
> Does anybody else taking the test in April have a rapid heart beat this far out? (I guess it could be related to something else also, but this is what I suspected first.)
> 
> Thanks.


Dude, you're not alone. I had rapid heart rate about 3 months ahead of test time. And I had a lot of other stuff to worry about: I just broke up with my girlfriend at the time, I was competing for a slot on a performance ballroom dance team, and I was taking the PE...for the third time! It's ok. Stay calm and transfigure that nervous energy into motivation for studying thermodynamics and other stuff that MEs do. Best of luck to you!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 19, 2008)

^ I developed this awful, throbbing pain behind my left eye a few weeks into studying. I thought there was something really wrong with me.

Turned out just to be eye strain. From the sudden onslaught of 24/7 studying. It went away once I started taking better care of things and doing relaxation tricks with my eyes.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 19, 2008)

I had an unexplained case of hives when I was studying for one exam and I was in the doctor's office for stomach pain (knotted up nervous stomach) prior to another exam. It's probably just nerves, but if you have any other symptoms you should get checked. If it's just nerves, chill out. I actually had to work hard to manage my emotions. Good luck.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 19, 2008)

I too had a more rapid heartbeat... it freaked me out a bit but I chalked it up to the stress of studying and work at the time. Since I took the exam, I haven't had the rapid heart beat. Nerves can do funny things to you... rapid heartbeat, stress rash, headaches, etc.


----------



## ODB_PE (Feb 19, 2008)

I would have taken a rapid heart beat in a second over what I had - about 2 weeks of un-treatable insomnia. Maybe you've got that to look forward to as well.


----------



## ODB_PE (Feb 19, 2008)

mr. smee P.E. said:


> ...I just broke up with my girlfriend at the time, I was competing for a slot on a performance ballroom dance team...


related events?

"really, sweetheart, Svetlana is my dance partner and THAT'S ALL!" or "the kiss is the most important part of the routine!"


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mine still hasn't settled down from last October....

Actually, do us and yourself a favor....if you really are having a rapid heart beat, go see a doctor! or at least check your blood pressure and pulse at a local drug store!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I would highly recommend seeing a doctor. I very well may be nerves, but if I were you, I'd rather hear that from a Doctor than a bunch of engineers. Chances are, taht's what it is, and if you can eliminate that (rapid heartbeat and possible non-nerves causes) as an additional worry, then you;ll be in even better shape to calm down for the exam.


----------



## mr. smee P.E. (Feb 19, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> related events?
> "really, sweetheart, Svetlana is my dance partner and THAT'S ALL!" or "the kiss is the most important part of the routine!"


bwahaha! Pretty funny. My ex is on the same team now too, though. Makes it interesting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

What you are experiencing (if it is severe enough to give you a bit of a scare) could be something called Tachycardia. It can be brought about as a result of a panic attack if your anxiety level is high enough.



maryannette said:


> It's probably just nerves, but if you have any other symptoms you should get checked.


I completely agree here - if symptoms persist you want to rule out anything else being a potential problem. Besides, the doc can prescribe something to help you with those nerves. 



ODB_PE said:


> I would have taken a rapid heart beat in a second over what I had - about 2 weeks of un-treatable insomnia. Maybe you've got that to look forward to as well.


Throughout my study periods I suffered from insomnia - most days I STILL suffer from insomnia. I guess it goes with the territory.

Best of luck in your preparations!

JR


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 20, 2008)

I think all of us at one point felt some physical ailment brought on from studying for this exam. I was lucky and had two - stomach problems and insomnia. Thankfully they went away pretty soon after the exam, although the insomnia came back once the letters started getting mailed out.


----------



## Matt-NM (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. I guess being nervous is normal, especially with all that is at stake. This will likely be my one and only time taking the test (whether pass or fail), so I will do my best to stay calm and study hard. Good luck to every body else taking the exam!


----------



## rktatum24 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you have also experienced some significant weight loss you definitely want to see a doctor. Severe stress can bring about Hyperthyroidism, which is very dangerous. Symptoms include rapid heart rate, increased appetite while loosing weight, moist/ clamy skin, increased blood pressure, and heart palpitations. If untreated it can cause heart problems.


----------



## Matt-NM (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn, I weighed myself a while ago and discovered that I have lost 10 pounds! Maybe I should go see the doctor, or at least try to calm down a little!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 29, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> Damn, I weighed myself a while ago and discovered that I have lost 10 pounds! Maybe I should go see the doctor, or at least try to calm down a little!


Just to be safe and ease everyone's minds, including your own, you should get checked by a doctor. The re-assurance that everything is normal will at least remove the distraction of worrying about your health. Let a medical professional check you.


----------



## rudy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Matt-NM, yes, please go see a doctor. The exam is still a ways out. Get checked now. The exam requires mental and physical stamina. You don't want to become one of those exam-day incidents we post about after the exam.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree - you should DEFINATELY get checked out!

JR


----------

